
Ask HN: What do you use for password management and why? - master_plan
Also, do you share passwords&#x2F;credentials with a team?
======
dirktheman
We have KeePass, with the database file stored on our server. It's free,
pretty basic but it does the job just fine.

~~~
bbcbasic
Me too. Use Dropbox to sync the file to devices

------
msencenb
I've been happy with 1Password for teams. They have a white paper, which
outlines their encryption strategy clearly, and their family of apps have
worked great.

Of course, when sharing 'vaults' with team members you have to remember that
each vault is only as strong as the weakest master password of everyone on the
team.

------
troydavis
1Password for Teams and 1Password personal. I use 1Password because, even with
their sync service, 1Password's central systems don't ever receive the keys
required to decrypt the passwords. That is, 1Password's sync infrastructure is
completely untrusted. That's what sold me compared to other options.

More: [https://1password.com/teams/white-
paper/](https://1password.com/teams/white-paper/)

------
raarts
1password for families. Create multiple shared vaults. Automatically create
and store password for each service you signup to. Worth every penny. Happy
user here.

------
a_lifters_life
I use Lastpass, but got paranoid (and will forever be) about someone hacking
it. I developed my own command line tool that doesnt use the internet for
anything, albeit its much less convenient for me when at work, but gives me
piece of mind that its no longer an attack vector (unless someone gets through
my workstation).

~~~
veddox
By "commandline tool" do you mean a password encryption program? Implementing
your own cryptographic procedures is highly inadvisable (unless you're an
expert in the field). If you're not storing particularly sensitive data you
should be fine with a homebrew application, otherwise, you probably ought to
use something else. Keepass is pretty good security-wise; it is open source
and widely used and does not rely on any network connections.

~~~
a_lifters_life
'''Keepass is pretty good security-wise; it is open source and widely used and
does not rely on any network connections.'' neither does mine.

------
squiguy7
I signed up for LastPass a few months ago because I got tired of keeping track
of credentials for so many accounts. For $12 a year it is nice to sync across
devices and be able to have peace of mind.

Also they have a command-line tool that I can use to copy passwords to the
clipboard for SSH.

~~~
ereckers
The command line tool I was not aware if. Now I have a little afternoon
reading to do!

~~~
squiguy7
I should have included the link before but here it is:
[https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-
cli](https://github.com/lastpass/lastpass-cli)

------
wingerlang
1Password because it seemed much more polished than LastPass. And yes, I was
quite swayed by the nice animations.

Still use some "pattern" passwords for things I want to remember should my 1P
break for some reason.

------
dadude
1password on computer and iPhone. Generates strong password for every stupid
site that wants a login and store it for easy use should I need to return to
the site.

------
eukaryote
passwordSafe. It runs fine on Windows and on Linux under Wine. I have never
tried an alternative, to be honest, as it does a good job - double-click to
copy password, an option to display certain characters from password, auto-
generation of new passwords, hierarchically organised and searchable.

When sharing passwords with a team when using passwordSafe, we had to share
the same sign-in password - not ideal.

------
chrisked
Using 1Password on my Mac and iPhone. Recently started playing with 1Password
for teams.

I generate a random password for every site which requires a login.

------
Rustydave
I use Password safe. Why? I don't trust a third party service to keep my
passwords for me.

------
acesubido
We've used Vault (from Hashicorp) as a password management for teams on a
self-hosted VM.

------
afarrell
1 password at work and lastpass at home for shared passwords with my wife.

------
rmurri
Enpass. Easy to use. Supported nearly everywhere. Syncing options.

~~~
Sxw1212
I second Enpass. I'm surprised at how little press it gets given its user
friendless, platform support, pricing, and multitude of supported sync
platforms.

